# TCU/BOISE ST BOWL GAME



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Who is going to win the game tonight? I'm betting TCU will come away with a good victory and it might even be a beating. :lol: 

Boise ST had a very easy schedule this year in my opinion. Oregon was the only good team on their schedule. TCU will be their toughest opponent. Boise does have a good QB though, but I believe TCU will give him hell all night.

I predict the score to be 20-17 TCU


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Boise is better than most give credit for. I think they could of beaten Cinci. I still think TCU comes out on top, but I don't see a blow out. I would of loved seeing TCU vs. Florida and Boise vs. Cinci.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah the Florida/Cinci game was kind of let down. I love watching close games. TCU, I believe can hang with Alabama, Texas, and Florida.

Yes, Jahan, Boise ST is pretty good team, and they can score a lot of points in a hurry, but TCU also knows how to rack up points in a hurry also.

Is the game on FOX?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I am going with BSU on this one. Boise has had a year to think about the loss in the Poinsettia bowl last year. I think it will be a close game with BSU coming out on top.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

I think TCU rolls and Boise gets exposed. My prediction is 38-17.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW!!! I told my wife hoe BSU was going to get owned so she said she would root for them. :lol: :lol: Freaking crazy, BSU made the frogs look really bad! 4 picks and a big loss. I am speechless.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> WOW!!! I told my *wife hoe* ...


Does Michelle know how you refer to her when she is not around?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it was a good game.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm glad Boise won but would of rather TCU won for the MWC to go 5-0 in bowl games.
Congrats to Boise for a great game all around. Can't believe there defense was able to shut down TCUs offense.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> WOW!!! I told my *wife hoe[/b**] BSU was going to get owned so she said she would root for them. :lol: :lol: Freaking crazy, BSU made the frogs look really bad! 4 picks and a big loss. I am speechless.*


*

Care to explain what a wife hoe is? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:*


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man Kyle, you talk to yo baby mama like that? She's gonna kick yer azzzz!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

I gotta eat my crow and give it up to Boise. They are for real. I was surprised and impressed by their defense, and I dont think TCU was prepared for it. Patterson was flat out coached by Petersen and Dalton looked like a deer in the headlights all night. I think the crowd got inside his head, as well as the TCU receivers who kept dropping passes all night. I couldn't believe how many Boise fans were there! I think Boise should finish #2, but it will depend on what happens in the NC game. If 'Bama wins convincingly then I think you will see Florida finish #2 and Boise #3, but if Texas wins then I have no doubt that you will see Boise finish #2. BYU and Utah on the other hand, will not finish as high now since they both lost bad to TCU. This was a VERY BAD loss for the MWC.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Dalton looked like a deer in the headlights all night. I think the crowd got inside his head,


Could have been something to do with getting absolutely planted in the first quarter. :lol: An unprotected quarterback usually doesn't appear to be a confident quarterback either.










Just WOW on BSU's d.... they really stepped it up. Bummer that TCU went down, the first undefeated season since Moses wrote down the ten commandments would have been pretty cool for them but it was not to be. The win sure gives a little boost to proponents of the +1 system but to help out I think they need to scrap a lot of the stupid no name pointless bowls so we're not playing the national championship game on opening day for baseball, which is where things will wind up if they keep adding games. :roll: Really looking forward to the BSU vs MWC games coming up in the next few years. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!! I told my *wife hoe* ...
> ...


Yikes!! I meant how... dang it, i sure set myself up for that one!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Just WOW on BSU's d.... they really stepped it up. Bummer that TCU went down, the first undefeated season since Moses wrote down the ten commandments would have been pretty cool for them but it was not to be. The win sure gives a little boost to proponents of the +1 system but to help out I think they need to scrap a lot of the stupid no name pointless bowls so we're not playing the national championship game on opening day for baseball, which is where things will wind up if they keep adding games. :roll: Really looking forward to the BSU vs MWC games coming up in the next few years. 8)


+1 on putting an end to the pointless bowls, its not to far off and every school will be invited to a bowl game every year. But it is about money so it probably wont end. I really think it is stupid that some people are getting rich off of college football.


----------

